# Congés maternité Asstmat



## Anaita (20 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous et toutes, 
Je suis bientôt en congés maternité et j'aurai voulu savoir si il y avait une démarche a faire auprès de la pmi ? Dois je les prévenir ? 

Car j'ai cru comprendre qu'a ma reprise j'aurai sûrement une visite de la puéricultrice. 

Merci


----------



## Griselda (20 Août 2022)

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit obligatoire de les prevenir d'un arrêt maternité.
Par contre ce qui est absolument certain c'est que tu devras avertir la PMI de la naissance de ton enfant car au moment de ta reprise ton enfant compterait dans le nombre d'enfant total que tu peux prendre en charge (normal!).
Je ne suis pas persuadée que ça donne forcément lieu à une visite par contre.

Félicitations!


----------



## Anaita (20 Août 2022)

Oui je sais qu'il faut le déclaré car même si mon enfant ne prend plus de place sur mon agrément, il comptera dans les 6 mineurs à charge effectivement. 
Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## YAYOU (20 Août 2022)

Bonjour vous toutes, 
Tout d'abord Anaita, prends soin de toi et reposes toi bien et bonne continuation...
Nous avons des obligations envers la PMI puisque nous sommes tenus de transmettre le planning des entrées et sorties. On peut y annoter qu'un départ en congé maternité est prévu pour telle date ou juste un mail ou coup de tel à la puéricultrice pour l'informer de tes dates de congé maternité. Bien sûr, une visite aprés la naissance modifiera sans doute l'agrément.  La mienne m'avait précisé que je devais l'informer en cas d'arrêt maladie....Normal puisque on n'assure plus l'accueil des enfants...
Bonne continuation et plein de bonnes choses pour toi Anaita !!!


----------

